# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Kufizimi i "bandwidth" në kompjuterat e rrjetit

## lavdimii

Hej njerez, kam wireless network e po me duhet nje program qe e kufizon bandwithin upload edhe download ama qe punon me MAC adresa. Nese din dikush le te shkruaj. 

Tung...

----------


## edspace

Nuk e kam provuar por programi Bandwidth Controller thote qe i ben te gjitha keto qe kerkon ti
Kjo eshte faqja zyrtare e programit:
http://www.bandwidthcontroller.com/

Tek kjo faqe mund te marresh versionin 0.15
http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/7/10-7-115.shtml

Programi eshte ende ne fazat e para por provoje njehere se mbase te ben pune. 


Nje program tjeter qe mund te provosh eshte NetLimiter nga http://www.netlimiter.com
Edhe kete nuk e kam provuar por nga pershkrimi qe i ben faqja tregon se ka shume opsione qe mund te te hyjne ne pune. 

Programet i perdor falas per 30 dite dhe pastaj duhet ti paguash. Po te bejne pune, shkruaj ne forum se mund te gjejme ndonje menyre tjeter per ti perdorur pas 30 ditesh.

----------


## qoska

nqs ker router per kompjuterat routeri ti ofron keto mundesi me thuaj sistemin operativ qe ke ne te dhe te tregoj une si ta besh

----------


## lavdimii

hej djem faleminderit shum ket programin bandwidth controler e mora koka shum i mire ama nuk po ta mundsojka te njejten koh edhe download edhe  upload me kufizu

Sa i perket sistemit operativ une perdor windows 2000 dhe xp 
 tung..

----------


## qoska

zakonisht programet e limitimit te bandwidth jane vetem pergjejges per ate ane qe ata gjenerojne dmth "upload" ose dergesat, pasi ata nuk kane menyre per te kontrolluar "download " ose ne ardhje, kjo e fundit edhe mund te behet po ka komplikacione te medha sidomos kur flitet per nje sistem operativ si windowsi te cilit duhet te kesh shume njohuri qe it modifikosh disa parametra, po gjithsesi ajo qe mund te behet eshte tek kompjuteri qe perdoret si shperndares ose router ku jan e te instaluara dy karta rrjeti mund te kontrollosh paketat ne dalje tek te dyja kartat vec e vec dhe rezultati eshte i njejte me kontrollin e download - upload bashke dhe me nje eficence me te mire.
Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar. :-)

----------


## lavdimii

po po faleminderit shum, ama kam edhe diqka nese din edhe nese nuk preton me shkru: po du me bas per lan per qdo pc per me hin ne net me pas usser edhe password siq eshte WAN miniport (L2TP) a usht e mujshem mu ban qikjo per lan? se di a po me kupton qka po du me pyt..


tung

----------


## qoska

sqarohu me mire dhe nuk e di nese te kam kuptuar mire mund ta besh kete gje duke instaluar nje windows server si domain kontroller ose sic i thone directory server i cili realizon te mundur hyrjen ne rrjet te perdoruesve me ane te passwordit pra identifikimit ne rrjet te tyre.

----------


## Xemlo

> Nuk e kam provuar por programi Bandwidth Controller thote qe i ben te gjitha keto qe kerkon ti
> Kjo eshte faqja zyrtare e programit:
> http://www.bandwidthcontroller.com/
> 
> Tek kjo faqe mund te marresh versionin 0.15
> http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/7/10-7-115.shtml
> 
> Programi eshte ende ne fazat e para por provoje njehere se mbase te ben pune. 
> 
> ...



Edspace ka te drejte. Per netlimiter v1.30 crackun e kam une, eshte shume i mire si program po ben limitimin e bandes se programeve qe aktualisht punojne ne kompjuterin tend.

Bandwidth Controller ndoshta eshte ai qe te duhet. Ai rregjistron adresen e skedes se rrjetit qe ke dhe nga aty ti i vendos limitin ne upload ose ne download.

----------


## lavdimii

aha  a munesh mem shpjegu pak qysh bahet qiky directory server...

----------


## qoska

duhet te instalosh windows 2000 ose 2003 server ose advanced server i cili te jep mundesine te krijosh domain controller dhe pastaj nepermjet administrative menu mund te kontrollosh userat ne rrjet. Gjithsesi kjo nuk eshte nje pune qe mund te tregohet ne nje forum por bej disa kerkime ne google dhe do te gjesh shume materiale per kete ceshtje ok

----------


## fotjon

pershendetje

Njoh nje qe ka nje qender interneti. shpejtesia per shkarkime shkonte mesatarisht 70KB/sek, kur shperndau linjen te tjerve ne pallate perreth shpejtesia u kufizua teper(me siguri qe edhe ata shkarkojne gjithe diten)
Tani perdor nje kompjuter si router dhe ja kufizon atyre linjen sic thote ai ne 128Kb (nga 512Kb qe e ka qendra) dhe ja liron me pas kur ne qender ska kliente.Megjithate permisimi per ata qe punojne ne qender eshte relativisht i vogel. 

Jam kurjoz nese ka ndonje software apo dicka tjeter qe mund ta bej kete pune
me mire.

----------


## qoska

me cfare e ka routerin dhe me cfare softi e ben limitimin ???
sese pervec limitimit mbase duhet te perdori dhe prioritete ne routerin e tij qe ti japi perparesi trafikut te faqeve sesa te tjerave. Panvaesisht se keto varen nga softi

----------


## benseven11

> pershendetje
> 
> Njoh nje qe ka nje qender interneti. shpejtesia per shkarkime shkonte mesatarisht 70KB/sek, kur shperndau linjen te tjerve ne pallate perreth shpejtesia u kufizua teper(me siguri qe edhe ata shkarkojne gjithe diten)
> Tani perdor nje kompjuter si router dhe ja kufizon atyre linjen sic thote ai ne 128Kb (nga 512Kb qe e ka qendra) dhe ja liron me pas kur ne qender ska kliente.Megjithate permisimi per ata qe punojne ne qender eshte relativisht i vogel. 
> 
> Jam kurjoz nese ka ndonje software apo dicka tjeter qe mund ta bej kete pune
> me mire.


Ne qofte se ai ka shpejtesi shkarkimi 70kb/sek,atehere te tjeret qe e marrin sinjalin prej tij do e kene shume shume te ulet.Ai vertet ka shpejtesi shkarkimi
70 kb,kur ai shperndan sinjal te te tjeret atehere shpejtesia ka parametra te tjera qe futen ne kategorine e shpejtesise upload(ngarkim).Dmth ne ngarkim ai nuk jep 70 kb/sek por 12kb/sek, 13 kb/sek,gjithmone varet nga numri i kompjuterave qe ai u jep sinjal.Sa me i madh numri i kompjuterave qe mer sinjal prej tij,aq me shume shpejtesia ulet. Ato vlera 70 dhe 128 kb/sek jane vlerat e uploadit te serverit,qendres(ndryshe quhen vlerat qe ai shkarkon sinjal ne kompjuter(download speed).Ne qofte se do te kontrollosh shperndarjen e rracioneve ne kb ne shume kompjutera,te duhet te kthesh kompjuterin ne server,psh te kesh kompjuterin ne ISA server me programin ISA server.Mund te arrish ta besh edhe nga programi i Routerit,varet cfare routeri modeli ke.Mund te shikosh ne dokumentacion se si te besh ndryshime,konfigurime te routerit.Ne kete rast kur shpejtesite ne upload(sinjali ne shpejtesi nga kompjuteri jot te kompjuterat e tjere)jane shume te uleta gjeja me e mire eshte te kufizosh numrin e kompjuterave qe furnizon me internet duke lene me pak kompjutera

----------


## fotjon

ky shoku perdor kete:
MikroTik RouterOS V2.5 Winbox

----------


## qoska

mbase nuk ka konfiguruar mire mikrotikun ose nuk e ka me license te plote qe te funksionoje sic duhet.
Po ka shume mundesi konfigurimi pasi mikrotik e ka pak te ngaterruar firewall dhe nat, thuaji te provoje linux ose ndonje gje tjeter.
Une per vete perdor Freebsd per kete pune dhe jam mese i kenaqur
tung

----------


## dragusha

Ju pershendes 
Kerkoj nje program me te cilin mund ta ndal rrjetin ne dy lidhje te PC 
A mos e di ndokush ndonje te till qe te ndihmon me nda nje lidhje te internetit ne 2

Un kam 2 pc ne njeren jan te instaluar Fritz-karta si dhe karta e rrjetit(lan-kart)
e ne te 2 e kam vetem karten e rrjetit para disa diteve i lidha te dy pc ndermjeveti po internetin nuk po mund ta ndaj ne 2 ashtu si po dua un psh:
Shpejtsia e internetit tim esht 1 mb ne sekund un do te kisha dashur qe pc qe posedon fritz kart dhe qe esht kryesori te et shpejtesin prej 700kb ne sekund e te 2tin pc te kete 300km per sekund.
Per qudi i kam lidh te dy pc po kur lundroj ne net me cilin do pc ter shpejtesin e merr ai pc ne te cilin lundroj domethen nuk kam ide se si ta kufizoj perdorusin e 2te(ne kete rast pc me lan-kart a ka dikush ndonje ide apo a dini ndonje program qe e ben kete pun??

----------


## edspace

Lexo postimet e shkruar me lart. Programet e permendur mund te kene versione te reja tani.

----------


## dragusha

> Lexo postimet e shkruar me lart. Programet e permendur mund te kene versione te reja tani.


Ok do te provoj keta programa
Faleminderit shum per ndihem...
Me nderime Dragusha

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Jam ne kerkim te nje programi i cili mund te beje te mundur shperndarjen e linjes se internetit tek kompjuterat e tjere ne menyre te limituar. Mua me vjen linja e internetit me lan ne nje pc dhe me ane te "share connection" e shperndaj ate tek pc e tjere. Por ndodh qe perdoruesit te shkarkojne dhe linja bie tek pc e tjera. Une dua nje program qe te beje te mundur konfigurimin e bandwidth per cdo kompjuter. Kam degjuar per nje program por qe eshte per linux. Vete une e marr internetin nga nje server i cili punon ne linux dhe ai e ka nje program te tille qe per te gjithe klientet e vet cakton shpejtesin qe e internetit qe do ti jape. Me ndihmon dot njeri me kete program qe po kerkoj? Faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Shiko per programin Paessler Router Traffic Grapher v5.2.0.565  qe monitorizon
shperndarjen dhe perdorimin e bandwidth ne rrjet http://download2.paessler.com/download/prtg.zip 
Ose shiko per programet Solarwinds http://www16.fixdown.com/en/db1ee6b9...nRetail=Retail   netlimiter dhe bandwidth monitor.

----------

